# New artist looking for an audience



## Leon Wit (Dec 27, 2016)

I'd like to share some of my artwork with you.  If you like it, I'd like to invite you to come on over to my furaffinity or deviantart.  I'm trying to get my start as an artist, so I'd appreciate any help you can give.

Userpage of fox-petal-designs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Fox-Petal-Designs on DeviantArt















A HD Renamon is on my Patreon for early viewing.


----------



## vivaciousvixey (Dec 27, 2016)

you have absolutely beautiful artwork! So talented! You can count on my support!


----------



## Leon Wit (Dec 27, 2016)

vivaciousvixey said:


> you have absolutely beautiful artwork! So talented! You can count on my support!


Thank you so much!  What kinds of things do you like to see?


----------



## vivaciousvixey (Dec 27, 2016)

Leon Wit said:


> Thank you so much!  What kinds of things do you like to see?


I really enjoy mystical and illustrative artwork like yours. it looks straight from a book, and that is so so unique.


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 3, 2017)

Why are you illustrating a Renamon?


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 9, 2017)

Xioneer said:


> Why are you illustrating a Renamon?


Oh hm, I never saw this.  I am very late.

I'm doing it because I like Renamon.


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 9, 2017)

It happens ;3

Have you done other Fanart?


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 9, 2017)

You work is stunningly beautiful. You have my support as well. I agree with vivaciousvixey, it is mystical and like something from a dream. Love it!


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 10, 2017)

Xioneer said:


> It happens ;3
> 
> Have you done other Fanart?


Sometimes.


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 10, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> You work is stunningly beautiful. You have my support as well. I agree with vivaciousvixey, it is mystical and like something from a dream. Love it!


Would you like to come over to my furaffinity?


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 10, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


> Sometimes.


Oh, I see. The Ninetails...


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 10, 2017)

Xioneer said:


> Oh, I see. The Ninetails...


Tis quite old.


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 10, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


> Tis quite old.


You *did* say "sometimes", so of course it was some time ago ;3


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 20, 2017)

New arts and stuff, smaller and quicker things.  HD Renamon is scheduled to go public on the 31st.  You can find her on my Patreon, if you must see her early.


----------



## twelveamu (Jan 26, 2017)

I like that bir- dog? Are they both? The amount of detail in the fur is amazing


----------



## EdgarKingmaker (Jan 26, 2017)

Soft, low-contrast, but also low impact images. Looks like you put a fair bit of work into them. Very neat.


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 26, 2017)

twelveamu said:


> I like that bir- dog? Are they both? The amount of detail in the fur is amazing


She's a dog lady that lives with birds, sort of like a guardian.  She inhabits a jungle.


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 26, 2017)

EdgarKingmaker said:


> Soft, low-contrast, but also low impact images. Looks like you put a fair bit of work into them. Very neat.


Thanks, mellow viewing of pretty things is great.  It makes me happy.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 26, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


> Would you like to come over to my furaffinity?


Yes, idk why i never saw this message, sorry


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Jan 28, 2017)

If you want an audience then you gotta do some crazy wicked stuff like making a magician disappear out of the rabbit's hat or splitting a table in half with a seasaw


----------



## Leon Wit (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Feb 4, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


>



Outstanding! I give it a 0/10


----------



## Leon Wit (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Taylor and Co. (Feb 6, 2017)

The detail on the fur is so amazing! I love your artwork!


----------



## Leon Wit (Feb 25, 2017)

Here is our latest 5k portrait.


----------



## Radomir (Feb 28, 2017)

Those are very beautiful, I'll definitely watch.


----------



## Leon Wit (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's our latest.  Something different.


----------



## Orcashia (Mar 19, 2017)

Really like your style.  Seeing other artists create on the comp, what ever program they use, makes amazing images.  Because of that I tried my hand at colorizing some of my sketches in PSP 9/x.  Haven't practiced enough to get the characters fur/feathers and backgrounds to look this soft and real.    I hope you don't mind if I try figuring out some of your techniques by studying your creations.    That is how I learn to improve upon my own work.  Studying other artists and looking at photos.  And your eyes are amazing!


----------



## Orcashia (Mar 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Outstanding! I give it a 0/10


This one is just spooky!


----------



## Alex K (Mar 20, 2017)

Orcashia said:


> This one is just spooky!



But they did an outstandin tho


----------



## Mipha (Mar 24, 2017)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Apr 4, 2017)

These are so ridiculously pretty. I wish I had the ability to choose color schemes like you do. <3~


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 4, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


>



I NEVER WANTED TO SLEEP ANYWAY, SLEEP IS FOR PLEBIANS


----------



## Leon Wit (Apr 27, 2017)

Boop Artica's nose.  Do it.  Boop!


----------



## GuroBurro (Apr 27, 2017)

Leon Wit said:


> I'd like to share some of my artwork with you.  If you like it, I'd like to invite you to come on over to my furaffinity or deviantart.  I'm trying to get my start as an artist, so I'd appreciate any help you can give.



Your work is beautiful and I think you have a good beginning.
I can see you rising really quickly.


----------

